# Spurs GM Draft Signup



## Spurs™

Sign up for the GM Draft 

I choose the San Antonio Spurs


*Northwest Divison:*
Denver Nuggets - Fruitcake
Minnesota Wolves - 123fakestreet 
Portland Trailblazers - THE TAKEOVER 
Seattle Supersonics - Theolo
Utah Jazz - New Jazzy Nets

* Pacific Division:*
Golden State Warriors - JCB
Los Angeles Clippers - Carlos710
Los Angeles Lakers - Sunsrock103
Phoenix Suns - SunsRock31
Sacramento Kings - Dynamic

* Southwest Division:*
Dallas Mavericks - Seed
Houston Rockets - TheRoc5
Memphis Grizzlies - Brain_less 
New Orleans Hornets - MOHeat 
San Antonio Spurs - Spurs

*Atlantic Division:*
Boston Celtics - coco killer 
New Jersey Nets - Nets2
New York Knicks - The Windy City
Philadelphia 76ers - Bootstrenf 
Toronto Raptors - Pain5155 

*Southeast Division:*
Atlanta Hawks - o.iatlhawksfan 
Charlotte Bobcats - Gross1fan
Miami Heat - Flash Is the Future
Orlando Magic - MDIZZ
Washington Wizards - wellsjon611 

*Central Division :*
Chicago Bulls - Reign
Cleveland Cavaliers - Ezealen 
Detroit Pistons - Lope31 
Indiana Pacers - Sunschamp101
Milwaukee Bucks - agilic



Waiting List

1.Knicksfan
2.M F F L


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Isn't there already like an official one of these for the site?


----------



## Spurs™

This one is for the Spurs forum.


----------



## carlos710

i doubt there is enough people here to do this

:dead:


----------



## Spurs™

People from all the boards can join, it's just for this board though.


----------



## theolo

with my second overall pick i choose the Seattle Supersonics


----------



## Spurs™

You got it


----------



## TheRoc5

i was thinking about doing this but i didnt think people would sign up but if this works out i want the rockets


----------



## Spurs™

I'm pretty sure this will work out so I'll put up there ok? 

O and ezealen you should join too.


----------



## SunsRock31

I Want The Phoenix Suns!!!


----------



## Spurs™

You got it!!!


----------



## sunsrock103

I want the lakers


----------



## Real

I'll help you guys out. I pick the Nets


----------



## carlos710

can i pick too ? :biggrin: 

if so, i want the clippers.


----------



## TheRoc5

Net2 said:


> I'll help you guys out. I pick the Nets


just to let you know im going to make rihanna my wife one day so watch out lol
your going down!!!


----------



## sunsrock103

I want the LAKERS


----------



## Flash is the Future

Heat please.


----------



## Pain5155

Ill take the raptors, and to speed things up ill take the knicks and nets if we are allowed to pick more then 1 team.


----------



## qross1fan

give me the Bobcats


----------



## Seed

I want the Mavericks


----------



## Reign

I'll take the bulls if no-one has


----------



## brain_less

i'll take dallas plez 

my bad i'll take memphis thanx


----------



## Spurs™

brain_less said:


> i'll take dallas plez



Oh, sorry I havent been on I've been updating it but not replying.

Sorry but Mavs have been taken already you can have another team.

If you want another team then you're free to choose another one.


----------



## Spurs™

Ok if I didn't put your name in the draft that means the team has been taken and you are free to choose another team and I will update it A.S.A.P. You will need to reply again though so I can change it.


----------



## Dynamic™

Sacramento Kings, please and thank you


----------



## Spurs™

Yes Sir you got it!!!


----------



## Spurs™

Pain5155 said:


> Ill take the raptors, and to speed things up ill take the knicks and nets if we are allowed to pick more then 1 team.



I think i'll wait up for someone to pick the teams but if no one chooses in 3 to 4 days then i 'll give it to you but i hope you know that you won't be able to trade between those 3 teams then.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I'm not sure how this all works though, and most of the good teams have been taken. I guess I'll take the Cavs though.

Oh and rihanna is freakin hott!


----------



## PhoenixSuns

Ok I want the Philidelphia 76ers please.


----------



## SunsRock31

Spurs said:


> I think i'll wait up for someone to pick the teams but if no one chooses in 3 to 4 days then i 'll give it to you but i hope you know that you won't be able to trade between those 3 teams then.


what's the point of a draft then if people get more than 1 team? Just put this in your sig and this draft will get filled up. :biggrin:


----------



## SunsRock31

Northwest Divison:
Denver Nuggets - 
Minnesota Wolves - 
Portland Trailblazers - 
Seattle Supersonics - theolo
Utah Jazz - 

Pacific Division:
Golden State Warriors - JCB
Los Angeles Clippers - Carlos710
Los Angeles Lakers - Sunsrock103
Phoenix Suns - SunsRock31
Sacramento Kings - Dynamic

Southwest Division:
Dallas Mavericks - Seed
Houston Rockets - TheRoc5
Memphis Grizzlies - Brain_less 

New Orleans Hornets - 
San Antonio Spurs - Spurs

Atlantic Division:
Boston Celtics - 
New Jersey Nets - Nets2
New York Knicks - 
Philadelphia 76ers - *PhoenixSuns*
Toronto Raptors - Pain5155 

Southeast Division:
Atlanta Hawks - 
Charlotte Bobcats - Gross1fan
Miami Heat - Flash Is the Future
Orlando Magic - 
Washington Wizards - 

Central Division :
Chicago Bulls - Reign
Cleveland Cavaliers - *ezealen*
Detroit Pistons - 
Indiana Pacers - 
Milwaukee Bucks -


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Just so you know, spurs, I've never played anything like this before. I only chose a team cause you told me to.

Why dont we instead make a fantasy sports league on yahoo for the spurs board? It'd be alot easier to set up.


----------



## carlos710

ezealen said:


> Just so you know, spurs, I've never played anything like this before. I only chose a team cause you told me to.
> 
> Why dont we instead make a fantasy sports league on yahoo for the spurs board? It'd be alot easier to set up.


i also never had played this :eek8:


----------



## JCB

Can I have the Warriors?


----------



## Amare Is Back

It says sunsrock31 is suspended, so can I take his place as the Suns?


----------



## sunschamp101

I want the PACERS[/COLOR]


----------



## GNG

Amare Is Back said:


> It says sunsrock31 is suspended, so can I take his place as the Suns?


LMAO...


----------



## Spurs™

Ok im back sorry I was getting my computer fixed I added Ezealen and PhoenixSuns.

ok if you don't know how to play I will put up rules and directions as soon as the draft is filled up. (the rules and directions will be on another thread)

Now I'm about to add the rest of the people to the draft so don't worry.


----------



## Spurs™

Rawse said:


> LMAO...


Hey Rawse you want to join?


----------



## GNG

Spurs said:


> Hey Rawse you want to join?


Nah.


----------



## Spurs™

Ok


----------



## Spurs™

Man we still have 11 teams left if I'll try to get more people to join the draft and maybe we can start faster.


----------



## TheRoc5

Spurs said:


> Man we still have 11 teams left if I'll try to get more people to join the draft and maybe we can start faster.


keep up the good work


----------



## Spurs™

Thank You :biggrin:


----------



## 123fakestreet

I'll take the T-Wolves


----------



## Spurs™

you got it!


----------



## coco killer

ill take the celtics if they r still open


----------



## Spurs™

Ok You're in!


----------



## Pain5155

we should have 25 teams only. and put my name for the knicks and pistons if no one chooses them.


----------



## Spurs™

Oh don't worry about the teams and those teams because I'm gettin people for those teams but people tell your friends and other people on the board to join the draft and then we can start faster


----------



## MOHeat

I'll take the Hornets


----------



## Lope31

I'll take Detroit


----------



## wellsjon611

pistons please


----------



## Spurs™

wellsjon611 said:


> pistons please


Oh, sorry but Lope31 got pistons right before you but feel free to get another team not trying to be mean or anything, but it really doesn't matter which team you pick


----------



## bootstrenf

hawks?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

bootstrenf said:


> hawks?


Sorry he PM me to take them, and I accepted.


----------



## Spurs™

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Sorry he PM me to take them, and I accepted.


He's right I did tell him he could have it but you can have any other team available boot


----------



## bootstrenf

76ers?


----------



## wellsjon611

may i have jordans wizards?


----------



## Spurs™

yes you may o and only 4 teams left for everyone that said the spurs forum wouldn't be able to fill the draft !!! :banana:


----------



## agilic

I'll take the Milwaukee Bucks if that's cool


----------



## fruitcake

the nuggets please!


----------



## Spurs™

Yup that is kool your both in.


----------



## ZÆ

Blazers please, just because I refuse to take the Knicks


----------



## The Windy City

I'll take the Knicks.
i like girls


----------



## Spurs™

Ok Finally We Are Done With The Signups Not That Bad Time Ok Well I'll Make A New Thread With The Rules And Suff And How It Works.


----------



## ZÆ

lol, see I knew I should have taken the Knicks.


----------



## Spurs™

Lol yeh you probably should have but dont talk about the draft on here anymore i will be making a discussion thread


----------



## knicksfan

Ah **** I would have loved to grab my Knicks. I jus got the message now though so I guess I got it too late.


----------



## Saint Baller

Maybe a waiting list?


----------



## Spurs™

waiting list for what


----------



## Saint Baller

If say someone isnt responding then there should be a waiting list to remove him...


----------



## Spurs™

ok well thats a good idea if you want to be in the waiting list tell me here and i ll make one on this thread.


----------



## The Windy City

Spurs said:


> Ok Finally We Are Done With The Signups Not That Bad Time Ok Well I'll Make A New Thread With The Rules And Suff And How It Works.


 screw tha spurs go bulls


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

wow. What a dweeb. Looks like we should get someone else to be GM of the Knicks, spurs.


----------



## Spurs™

I'll let you wit a warning the windy city because that's your basically your first post and you didn't know but posting like that will get you removed from the draft


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

This thread should probably be unstickied now.


----------



## Spurs™

why?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Because it's served it's purpose and is no longer needed...


----------



## Spurs™

O well i gave good points for this thread lol it doesnt reallt matter anway


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Next time, just ask me. I've got like 20 mil that I need to blow somehow.


----------



## Spurs™

lol ok well i also have a waiting list on here i donno why mffl made i one i ll have to put the persons name in the draft they decide to join so i ll put the name on this waiting list too.


----------



## knicksfan

I'll take the Knicks if you guys wanna get rid of that Windy City dude.


----------



## Spurs™

Well we might but we gave him a warning but dont worry knicksfan you ll be the first person i inform if we take him off.


----------



## Pimped Out

un-stickied


----------



## Pimped Out

before i unsticky the rest, do we still need them for anything?


----------



## Saint Baller

No, he quit doing the draft.


----------

